# Verão californiano



## Relâmpago (26 Jul 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Pelas estatísticas da região costeira ocidental de Portugal, vamos estando com o verão mais 'californiano' desde há uns anos atrás. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do verão.

Csa ou Csb? Cá por mim prefiro o último.

Recordo-me que há muitos anos atrás as estatísticas apontavam para verões do tipo californiano, mas as alterações atmosféricas alteraram o clima significativamente nalguns pontos do Globo.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jul 2014 às 12:55)

são ambos clima mediterrâneo e com igual características um oceano a oeste com aguas frias e um continente a este, sendo que a Califórnia é ligeiramente mais seca por falta da influencia de uma corrente como a do golfo


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Jul 2014 às 10:28)

Certo. A Califórnia é banhada por uma corrente fria, ao contrário de Portugal que ainda apanha um ramo da corrente quente do Golfo, embora a corrente fria das Canárias se comece a desenhar ao largo de Portugal, mais para sul.

O clima da costa ocidental portuguesa é predominantemente do tipo Csb enquanto que no resto do país é do tipo Csa, com excepção do extremo norte, onde já há influência continental com temperaturas extremas, quer de verão, quer de inverno, ou oceânica junto às regiões costeiras e vertentes das montanhas viradas a oeste, como o Gerês. No extremo sul  do Alentejo interior e na parte leste do Algarve já temos um clima a tender para o árido do tipo estepe.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Jul 2014 às 10:17)

E e tambem o pacifico e o maior mar do mundo e a corrente do jacto sempre traz ventos oeste, Sao Francisco e a cidade com um dos maiores atrasos sazonais...


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Jul 2016 às 23:44)

Sim, se te referires ao caso de as temperaturas mais altas em São Francisco serem não em julho ou agosto, mas sim em setembro/outubro.

Acontece que em julho/agosto as mínimas chegam a ser idênticas às de inverno da nossa costa mais a sul.

Lá disse o Tom Sawyer: " O inverno mais frio que passei na minha vida, foi num verão em São Francisco"


----------

